
A moment of reckoning for natural language processing - amynordrum
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/31/1005876/natural-language-processing-evaluation-ai-opinion/
======
ColinWright
An obvious instance of Goodhart's Law:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

One of the challenges here is that we don't know what intelligence, or even
comprehension, truly is, so we have no way of assessing whether a system has
it. Many times I've watched people read something perfectly well, and then
when discussing it afterwards it becomes apparent that they said all the
words, and can recount "things" from it, but actually just don't "get it".

And no, I can't define what I mean by that ... that's part of why all of this
is so hard.

